# My Very Own Archery Shop! Basement! I need help.



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok guys I am wanting to set up my very own archery work station in my basement. The closest pro shop to me is 30 miles. So I want to do it all myself. Can anyone try to give me an idea on all what tools I will need. Bow press, arrow saw, fletching jig, I got all that but what are some of the small tools I will use most often. Any help would really be appreciated! I have quite the space and I really wanna make it something that is MINE, not the wifes, although she shoots us men need to have some space to ourselves. I am sure everyone can agree on that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

If you plan on doing everything yourself you are going to need 3rd axis levels, laser for setting your rest, serving tools, paper tuner, and etc. The list goes on and on. Its all up to what you want to do and how you want to do it.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Arrow and String Level (or a arrow Square) D-loop Pliers, Bow Vise, Bow Scale, Utility Knife, Small butane Torch, common hand tools (hex keys, screwdrivers, etc.), Carbon prep tool, Insert tool, and a Serving tool. I'm sure I missed something but don't worry you can buy a little at a time. 3rd axis levels and a laser would be nice but I don't think you would need them right off the bat. You can us a block with a L shaped rod and a O-ring to set the rest you don't need a laser, I don't think you can find them any more so I made mine. It's a lot of fun, and think of the money you will save in gas not having to drive 30 miles. I am all for supporting the local shop as I own one but I don't see any reason you can't do some of the work yourself if you want to.


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

This article might help. 
http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/bowhunting/gear-accessories/2007/09/450-bow-shop


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

check


----------



## little_hubb (Dec 18, 2012)

check X2...


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am supprised a Draw board has not made the list yet.


----------



## WyoKC135 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent article, dand! Thanks for the heads' up - I'm incorporating an archery station on my new garage workbench, so this helps significantly. 60 miles, one-way, for me to a local archery shop.


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad I had it bookmarked. 

I took the list and looked in the DIY section too. There are good ideas in there. For example, I am using my bicycle repair stand to hold my bow instead of a dedicated bow vise. The soft rubber grips that hold my bike are perfect for the bow too.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Draw boards are very handy. Or you can use a big C hook mounted securely to the ceiling or wall. It helps a lot when syncing cams and timing. Arrow squaring device is good to have also. Plenty of racks, shelves, work bench space.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dand23 said:


> This article might help.
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/bowhunting/gear-accessories/2007/09/450-bow-shop


Good article, I would add a draw board, a Beiter serving tool instead of the Bohning they mention, a Bitzenburger jig with the Zenith upgrade instead of the Greyling and an arrow saw that will cut both aluminums and carbons. Of course these are just my opinions, to each their own.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Might as well start building strings! String jig and stretcher.

I ended up going online and buying a large variety of bolts in the size that fit draw mods, sights and parts on a rest. Little allen bolts get buggered up pretty easily. I spent about $60 but they would have easily cost twice that local IF I could find them. Get the longer ones and cut them with a Dremel when needed. Which reminds me, get a set of very small files for cleaning up the screw threads.


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> Might as well start building strings! String jig and stretcher.
> 
> I ended up going online and buying a large variety of bolts in the size that fit draw mods, sights and parts on a rest. Little allen bolts get buggered up pretty easily. I spent about $60 but they would have easily cost twice that local IF I could find them. Get the longer ones and cut them with a Dremel when needed. Which reminds me, get a set of very small files for cleaning up the screw threads.


Ya I would love too I just don't know how YET. I will learn one day. Are there any good instructional videos out there?


----------



## Lungbustah (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm actually in the same situation. So far I've got the 20 yard range, press, draw board, and paper tuner and have dedicated a 12'x14' section of the basement I'm currently building a shop. Have only built the floor so far. Putting up the walls tomorrow. Cash is tight to its a little bit each week


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beer fridge.


----------



## Lungbustah (Oct 4, 2010)

Mumbles24 said:


> Beer fridge.


^deffinetly one of the most used and important items in any shop/man cave


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone got plans to build a press like the ez press


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Tap and die set in case of damaged threads on any bows you might work on because once you're set up,your buddies will have you working on there stuff.


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply man. I appreciate the advice, I do see where you are coming from.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Book mark


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*$20 Pipe Clamp Bow Press...to start with*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Poor man's bow vise..to start with*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Dremel Arrow Saw?...nah...go with a large ANGLE grinder arrow saw*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Bitzenburger Fletching Jig with Zenith Upgrade Nock Receiver*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Sight Leveling Jig - Davis*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Digital Caliper - Mitutoyo*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Draw Board*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*DIY e-clip removal tool...for complete bow teardown*


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just Tagging!


----------



## 30X's (Apr 11, 2013)

Bookmark


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Been upgrading my "shop" work area....getting ready to produce my DVD.












Hooked up the 8 foot bench to the 4 foot bench,
and added a light bridge
and
took my winch off my draw board,
and installed at the end of the 12-foot MONSTER bench.

This way, I can use the winch
to tension the bowstring, the super duper long single cam bowstring,
and I can use my VIKING spring scale
and really MONITOR the tension, during stretching for the single cam bowstring.

This beats a 2-inch long die spring by a country mile.
Stretching the string is DONE, when the string will hold tension for 30 minutes,
with no loss in tension.


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Marked to follow.


----------

